# Think YOU spent time on your costume? DO YOU???



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not like this guy...this is insane..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh Lord, I am not that dedicated!

One of my friends sent me this video recently. It's pretty amazing what this guy did.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

This costume has already been posted in another thread.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow!!! that is awesome! I wonder how many hours he looked at those little toys(I'm assume he took one apart to make that and figure out how it works)


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

I think that is just amazing. I saw some amazing Transformers costumes at BotCon! Transformers is one of my passions.... other than Halloween


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

What!!!


----------

